# montzen,Montzen!!



## aixa (2. Januar 2007)

Hi,
Freitag werde ich meine Angelsachen an meinem freien tag zusamen packen und nach Montzen fahren.Wollt' mal fragen ob einer in der letzten Zeit da war und womit man fängt .#d
Es wäre nett wenn ihr mir helft.
Di#q


----------



## Der_Monty (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: montzen,Montzen!!*

Hallo,

generell gesprochen:

Es werden Dir die alt-eingesessenen-Forellen-Puff-Angler die besten Tipps geben können. Frag doch am besten vor Ort direkt die anderen Angler. Denn wenn auch einer hier, der den Puff in Montzen kennt, einen Tipp abgibt, hängt sehr vieles auch vom Wetter ab, und da nützt ein Tipp aus dem Forum recht wenig vor Ort  

Petri Heil und wir warten auf ein paar nette Fotos :m


----------



## Steinadler (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: montzen,Montzen!!*

ich kann dir nur die standart köder empfehlen aber eingentlich wollt ich mal wissen wo diese anlage ist wohn nämlich auch an der grenze und wollte da mal angeln gehn


----------



## Siff-Cop (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: montzen,Montzen!!*



Steinadler schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur die standart köder empfehlen aber eingentlich wollt ich mal wissen wo diese anlage ist wohn nämlich auch an der grenze und wollte da mal angeln gehn


 

Hallo Steinadler

die Anlage ist in Montzen , Belgien. Einfach in Routenplaner eingeben  oder auf der Karte nach sehen und dann dem weißen Fisch folgen(ist ein weißes Schild in Form eines Fisches). Dort sind 3 kleinere Seeen einer ist mit Schilff bewachsen (wenn am Weg steht der rechte See), dort sind meines wissens  keine Forellen drin. Ansonsten einfach hinsetzen und angeln mit einer oder zwei Ruten. Nach einer kurzen weile kommt dann meistens der Besitzer mit seinem roten Fiesta und der Fischbüd an bei ihm kannst du dann einen ganzen oder halben Tag zahlen. Ist sehr freundlich der Mann und die Preise sind die günstigsten hier in der Umgebung, allerdings sind die Besatzfische auch keine riesen, habe auch schon von kapitalen Karpfenfängen von 10kg gehört, ob's stimmt weiß ich nicht. Für einen Forellenpuff gefällt es mir da ganz gut, meisten Fische ich dort mit einer Rute auf Grund mit Durchlaufmontage mit der ich dann auch mal Schleppe und an der zweiten hab ich meist ein Schwimmer den  ich nicht festsetze  beides mit einer Made und/ oder PowerBait. Letzter Versuch war Ende Nov. 06, mit drei man 19 Stück wobei einer von uns 16 hatte. der andere 1 und ich 2

viel Spaß in Montzen


----------



## hackebeil (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: montzen,Montzen!!*

hast du dafür eine telnr


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: montzen,Montzen!!*

:m Bin mir nicht mal sicher ob der überhaupt en Telefon besitzt heheheh


----------



## DanielH (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: montzen,Montzen!!*

weiss einer ob an dem friedfisch see überhaupt hechte drin sind ....


----------



## gezz (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: montzen,Montzen!!*

amgeblich ja. habe da aber noch nie jmd. angeln sehen.


----------



## entspannt (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: montzen,Montzen!!*

Hallo, also in Montzen der kleine Teich da stellt ihr euch am besten neben dem strauch am zweiten einlauf hin, die Forellen stehn re. hinterdem busch gegenueberliegende Seite und am auslauf re und li davon und links in der ecke ganz hinten wirklich knapp am ufer angeln. Da Angeln nicht so viele da koennt ihr frei werfen. Im kleinen Teich sind Hechte Barsche Ploetzen und Bitterlinge drinn natuerlich auch Forellen. Guter Tip sind kleine Lebende Koederfische ca 4 - 6 cm da fangt ihr viele schoene Barsche und auch ab und an einen Hecht. Hechtangeln in motnzen kostet 15 euro aber wenn ihr kleine Koederfische habt sagt der nichts das ist forellen angeln fuer ihn. Meine groeßte Forelle am kleinen Teich war 60cm, der groeßte Barsch 35cm und der Hecht war 60. 
koederfische duerfen lebend benutzt werden.


----------



## entspannt (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: montzen,Montzen!!*

im Mitleren Teich stehen sie oft in den Ecken immer da wo der wind hinpfeift und in der mitte. In dem Teich ist ein 120 cm Hecht habe ich selber gesehen. Die forellen beißen dort gut auf köfi paste und Tauwurmstücke. Im großen See sind auch Hechte drin ebenso Barsche. Rechts vom Auslauf steht ein schoener strammer kerl der jagd immer so 2 m vom ufer weg und ca 5 metter nach rechts vom auslauf. Ich muß leider weiter putzen schreibe euch heute abend mehr.


----------

